# First Snow Blower and Learning Opportunity



## DanOpi (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello All,

Stumbled across this wonderful forum and library of information when looking for my first snow blower.

I was hoping to get some feedback/recommendations on a few different things so here we go.

I am located in the Twin Cities area (Minnesota) and snow fall really varies week to week and year to year. I figured I'd do it "right" and get a bigger/nicer 2-stage but now I'm questioning whether I need it or not. I have a paved 1.5 Car Wide x 2 Car Long driveway and a 1 Car Wide x 1 Car Long gravel driveway in the back. So not a huge area.

I also was just planning to run to HomeDepot/Lowes and buying new but after researching, reading some posts here, and being a tinkerer I've kind of switched to buying something used as you can usually get more bang for your buck. I also hope to learn about small engines, how to make the simple fix here and there, and how to maintain a machine so it lasts for many years.

Was hoping to spend no more than $400 but am definitely flexible.

So to recap:

- Do I need a single stage or 2-stage for Minnesota Winters for a small to average size residential area?
- Am I correct in buying used usually gives you a little more bang for you buck as long as you don't mind doing some work on it?
- Are there specific engines/snow blowers that are easier to work on or repair than others? Would like a good basic engine that will teach me the basics.

I see Toro and Ariens around here the most so posting some examples that are available in my area:

- Toro PowerThrower 622 - $310 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/chanhassen-toro-6-22-snowblower/7056415230.html)
- Toro Power Max 824 - $600 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/hsh/d/luck-toro-snowblower/7056414045.html)
- Ariens ST504 - $250 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/d/prior-lake-ariens-st504-snowblower/7054852099.html)
- Toro 721 QZE - $550 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/d/new-prague-toro-721-qze-snowblower/7049851565.html)
- Power Max726 - $425 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/d/vermillion-snowblower/7056283767.html)
- Craftsman 6hp 24inch - $350 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/d/belle-plaine-craftsman-6hp-24inch/7049708410.html)
- Ariens ST624 - $400 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/d/lindstrom-snowblower-ariens/7055941197.html)
- Toro Power Thrower 824XL - $350 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hsh/d/minneapolis-toro-power-thrower-824xl/7055939735.html)
- Ariens ST724 - $400 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/d/somerset-ariens-st724-snowblower/7048791552.html)
-Ariens Classic 24 - $495 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/d/red-wing-2019-ariens-24-in-two-stage/7053888511.html)

Can continue posting links but not sure if I'm on the right track or not so will wait for a few replies asking for more info or what I missed.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF DanOpi

I grew up in Minnesota and now I'm in Wisconsin. I've used a SS for a winter or two in town on pavement and it's not a problem except for the very infrequent heavy snow and the EOD pile is always a challenge with a SS. IMHO a SS on gravel just isn't doable. It'll tear up the machine and also toss rocks like crazy. With a 2 stage you can adjust the scraper and skids to shim the top.

I vote for a good two stage. Donyboy73 on youtube has some very good, detailed repair and maintenance videos.
I like the Toro powermax 726. It's not a 900 cc engine. It's a nine foot pounds engine (9.00) The Ariens ST624 would be in the running too.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Breaking out the welcome mat for your first post...Hearty welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

DanOpi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Stumbled across this wonderful forum and library of information when looking for my first snow blower.
> 
> ...





None of the above


the best blower on the list is the 824 xl toro
the ariens classic would be better if it had the same size motor 



i woudnt buy any of them
buy 1 time buy a lil more power and never look back


https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/eden-prairie-ariens-st926dle-snowblower/7056185401.html


thats a pro series good gear box fullsize bucket and rakes ohv 16 ft lbs motor not even a bad price compared to your other listings
for 500 thats a great used blower
that ohv 318cc is the same motor as 11.5 hp its really a 10 hp motor legit so in this case 1 of the very few you are getting a better motor then what the sticker says its more then 9hp the 11.5 hp sticker folks got farked its still a 10 hp engine legit


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Your area can be done by a single stage area wise. 

It would be swamped by 6 inches of snow or 4 inches of wet.
Its a personal decision if you want to shovel the occasional deeper stuff. No idea what max is in Minneapolis or how often. 

I would be inclined to the Toro 824 if it is in good condition. It would handle anything easily and you don't need a wide machine.


----------



## DanOpi (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you for the welcome!


So the list so far is as follows:


- Toro Power Max726 - $425 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/d...056283767.html)
- Toro Power Thrower 824XL - $350 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/h...055939735.html)
- Ariens ST926DLE - $650 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/eden-prairie-ariens-st926dle-snowblower/7056185401.html)


I understand 1132le's argument on spending a bit more but in this case I could grab the 824XL for $350 and it was just serviced at Ace (~$130) so should be ready to run and won't need to do put any immediate work into it. Would save me $300 over the ST926DLE.


Are any of these snow blowers easier to work/learn on then the others? 


Thoughts? Thanks again!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I would vote for a nice clean used Ariens 824...model number 924050 or 924082.....not to big not to small, and very easy to maintain....in NE is see them for $150 that are a little rough to $450 pristine...congrats on 1st post!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Until you get into something with a hydrostatic transmission they should all pretty much be equally easy/difficult depending on what you need to do.
If you're mechanically inclined almost everything is pretty easy as there just isn't a lot mechanically to them. On some replacing the friction disc is just a matter of removing three bolts and on others you have to remove the outer bearings to get the shaft out so you can then get the friction disc off. More difficult, yes, but not brain surgery.

.


----------



## DanOpi (Jan 15, 2020)

cranman said:


> I would vote for a nice clean used Ariens 824...model number 924050 or 924082.....not to big not to small, and very easy to maintain....in NE is see them for $150 that are a little rough to $450 pristine...congrats on 1st post!


Found two near me:

- https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/d/willernie-ariens-824-snowblower/7055471131.html - $375
- https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/d/glencoe-ariens-824-elect-start/7045664713.html - $425

From the sounds of it, I don't need to spend more than $400 to get a nice competent, not premium, blower. I'd prefer something cheaper anyway so I think it's now in-between the Ariens 824 and the Toro Power Thrower 824XL.

Will see if any others have opinions but otherwise it sounds like everyone will have differing opinions which makes my decision that much harder


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I will also agree that none of those choices listed on post #1 are particularly attractive.

How about one that's slightly older but looks to be in great shape?

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/minneapolis-toro-stage-snowblower/7054045581.html

8hp, great chrome on the handlebars, and appears to have original paint with only minor paint loss.


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

I grew up in the twin cities, I would definitely go with a smaller 2 stage blower, probably just a 24" model. I also subscribe to the more power makes a better snow blower camp, mine is an Ariens 1027, one of the last years Techumseh built engines in the USA and fitted them to this USA built machine, if you care about such things. The newer machines all have Chinese built engines at the very least. I held out last fall, scoured CL and FB ads for blowers. I picked mine up with a fresh $300 service, very low time, stored indoors, looks new for $400. I have yet to see any others that were that good of a deal.

I agree with the notion that just about any brand will do the job but the Toro and Ariens just seem to be better quality machines. Ariens generally have better power to width ratios and that is what led me to choose one. My 10 hp 27" used machine absolutely skunked a new Husky ST24, 7 hp 24 inch wide machine. The difference is stunning. My machine would do twice the work easy and throw the snow twice as far. I would keep looking, I would personally only consider Ariens machines. The 926 shown is easily worth the extra $300 to me. You would likely never have to replace it...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

db130 said:


> I will also agree that none of those choices listed on post #1 are particularly attractive.
> 
> How about one that's slightly older but looks to be in great shape?
> 
> ...


That ads gone :sad2:


----------



## DanOpi (Jan 15, 2020)

Since no one seems super excited about any of the cheaper options I'm considering the Ariens ST926DLE.

I did reach out and it's still available. Anything specific I should look for when I go check it out? It was serviced this season.

From what I can tell $650 seems like a good price?

I have a Santa Fe so I'll probably have to borrow a family members Tahoe which has a cargo tray on the back. Only about 15 miles from where I'm located.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That ads gone :sad2:


I'm not surprised, it didn't look bad for $240.


----------



## DanOpi (Jan 15, 2020)

Was able to stop by and check out the Ariens ST926DLE. Said it was serviced this season and it was his father's who is no longer in a house and even before that it wasn't used often.

Watched Donyboy7's video and tried to remember to check everything he said.

A few very minor scratches here and there but nothing major and no rust that I could find. 

I checked for "excessive play" in the bushings at the end of auger shaft and seemed fine (very solid). Both shear pins were there and seemed to have fresh grease on them.

Checked the wheel bearing by pulling on the handles. Very sturdy.

Tires looked new. Very deep tread, no cracking.

Did the forward/reverse test with wheels lifted up and then lowered down and didn't seem to catch or slip at all.

Started right up on the first pull and then also started up with the electronic start too. I tried to listen for any "knocking" and didn't hear anything (granted I've never heard it before so I don't know if I'd recognize it). Was able to blow a very small amount of snow and seemed to do fine.

The chute controls to turn the chute seemed to work fine and lock in place. The pitch(?) or throw angle mechanism didn't seem to work but that's really the only negative thing I found.

I have a cargo tray that's just under 22 inches deep and the width of the Tahoe. Obviously won't fit in the back but do you think I could strap it down onto the cargo tray for a quick 20 minute drive?

Thoughts on the $650 price? More than I originally wanted to spend but like others have mentioned, if I do this I won't have to buy another one for a long time or be worried about power.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

I normally hate suggesting "what to buy" stuff because people have such deep rooted feelings that can't be swayed. I do work on a lot of the stuff you are looking at, though. The ones you found in post #9 are not the models cranman is suggesting. They are 932 series. The 926 series for $650 has a couple faults if you google/YT search around for Ariens 926 series (model number 926004, not the sticker on the dash 926). Drip kit, auger belt upgrade and pinion shaft anchor kit. I think there is a chute upgrade kit too. Doesn't make them bad, just gives you some bargaining if seller didn't upgrade. I like the older 924 series (model number will be 924xxx, not a dash stick 924) that cranman suggested.
Pinion Shaft Rotation Kits 52603400 and 52603500
https://apache.ariens.com/manuals/B-2029.pdf



https://parts.ariens.com/Snow-Blowe...MIute_zbaJ5wIVB7zACh1EmwKNEAMYAiAAEgKR2fD_BwE


https://parts.ariens.com/product-p/52605600.htm


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

DanOpi said:


> Since no one seems super excited about any of the cheaper options I'm considering the Ariens ST926DLE.
> 
> I did reach out and it's still available. Anything specific I should look for when I go check it out? It was serviced this season.
> 
> ...



500 is a pretty good price he will take 600 for sure prolly even 550 for sure it wasn't his


All the other blowers on your list are a Ford pinto thats a corvette for the time period 1 of the most powerful engines out there
depending on yr built could already have dual belt kit and drip plate
its and easy cheap upgrade not needed right off the bat
you could mention those 2 things to bargin the price&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

After looking again it has the trigger axle unlock I bet it already has dual belts you would need the model number to look it up
After looking at the manual it did not come with dual belts and drip plate
500 max tell him about those upgrades ariens added to later 926 series blowers


----------



## DanOpi (Jan 15, 2020)

1132le said:


> After looking again it has the trigger axle unlock I bet it already has dual belts you would need the model number to look it up


The model is 926004


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

DanOpi said:


> The model is 926004



926004 

926301
are both 926dle came with 1 belt
not needed right off the bat when you decide to change your belt you buy the kit comes with belts id get a 100 off for that tell him 500 show him the kit
the blower looks very clean


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree: I'd make a print out of the dual belt drive kit and the engine baffle kit and take them with if you're going to be making an offer. After all if there wasn't a problem with some of the machines slipping/burning belts they wouldn't offer the retrofits.

https://parts.ariens.com/Snow-Blowe...MIute_zbaJ5wIVB7zACh1EmwKNEAMYAiAAEgKR2fD_BwE

https://parts.ariens.com/product-p/52605600.htm

.


----------



## DanOpi (Jan 15, 2020)

Still waiting to hear back on the 926004 price.


This 921022 popped up recently for a lower list price. Looks like a bigger machine and newer but can't pick out any other differences.


https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/d/minneapolis-snowblower/7057537171.html


Thoughts? 



The 26 inch seemed bigger than I had hoped so a 28 inch seems even crazier.


----------



## DanOpi (Jan 15, 2020)

cranman said:


> I would vote for a nice clean used Ariens 824...model number 924050 or 924082.....not to big not to small, and very easy to maintain....in NE is see them for $150 that are a little rough to $450 pristine...congrats on 1st post!



Waiting for a reply but this looks like a 924050?

Asking $350...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

In your first post you mention that the driveways, paved and gravel are "long". How long is long ? That would make a difference on if a 28" is a want or more of a need. I was thinking 24" but then I realized I really didn't know how much area you're trying to clear.

I know the feeling, snow is getting closer as we speak. Supposed to hit around noon in our area.

.


----------



## DanOpi (Jan 15, 2020)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> In your first post you mention that the driveways, paved and gravel are "long". How long is long ? That would make a difference on if a 28" is a want or more of a need. I was thinking 24" but then I realized I really didn't know how much area you're trying to clear.
> 
> I know the feeling, snow is getting closer as we speak. Supposed to hit around noon in our area.
> 
> .


 So the alley driveway is gravel. Pulling a car into the garage is very tight so I'd say it's no bigger than a SUV length wide by SUV length long. 

Front driveway is 16 Feet Wide by 50 Feet Long.

No extra property or long drive up driveways.

I'd like to be smaller if possible, without losing out on a ton of quality. Ideally would get one of those Mobility Wheelchair and Scooter Carriers from Harbor Freight so I could take the blower around town if needed (family/friends) and so smaller helps there too.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

DanOpi said:


> Still waiting to hear back on the 926004 price.
> 
> 
> This 921022 popped up recently for a lower list price. Looks like a bigger machine and newer but can't pick out any other differences.
> ...



921022 is not 14 hp guy is wrong, its 7 hp on its best day


924050 I own one that one has summer tires short chute 100 is all its worth
mine Is upgraded to 10 hp impeller kit roller skids and a light id be lucky to get 200


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think the guy with the 14hp is actually looking at the torque rating, 14.00 on his Briggs.

That's not a lot of driveway and a 24" would be adequate. Anything bigger would just be . . . bigger. If you have the room and the weight doesn't bother you IMHO bigger is almost always better. :wink2:

.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I think the guy with the 14hp is actually looking at the torque rating, 14.00 on his Briggs.
> 
> That's not a lot of driveway and a 24" would be adequate. Anything bigger would just be . . . bigger. If you have the room and the weight doesn't bother you IMHO bigger is almost always better. :wink2:
> 
> ...


That would be right but no 250cc motor has 14 ft lbs
that engine is 11.50 ft lbs


10x3600 equal 36000 div by 5252 equals 6.8 hp
either way the guy is wrong


----------



## DanOpi (Jan 15, 2020)

So he won't move on the price. He claimed that it's not for the pro series (which he's selling), only the deluxe series.


Don't want to spend $650 and another $150 on the upgrades so back to the drawing board...


That 924050 seems overpriced for the upgrades I'd need for it.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Make sure the Ariens ST 824 is a 924 model and not a 932 model...I'm not a fan of the newer 932 models....twin shaft engines and hard to replace drive rubbers for starts....


----------



## DanOpi (Jan 15, 2020)

cranman said:


> Make sure the Ariens ST 824 is a 924 model and not a 932 model...I'm not a fan of the newer 932 models....twin shaft engines and hard to replace drive rubbers for starts....



So he did confirm it's a 924050 but sounds like it's not ideal with a short chute and summer tires for $325?


What would the upgrades look like for that?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Seeing as you are self-described tinkerer, how about an old Ariens 924 with the desirable teardrop bucket that has the cast iron gearbox?

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/476404506383041/

$100/bo.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Those upgrades are nice to have, nice to install but you have to remember that there are a ton of folks who likely don't have them and they're blowing snow just fine. They just make a good machine better. They aren't a necessity.

.


----------



## moparman005 (Jan 14, 2020)

I do a few driveways around my area, mainly use my atv with plow, picked up an old Montgomery ward 26in with the 8 hp for 25 bucks, with a little bit of tinkering runs great, use for sidewalks and tight spots. With the snow we got today(5 inches) semn, had no troubles whatsoever. If you like to tinker then adding electric start etc will be a fun project, and for way less

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOpi (Jan 15, 2020)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Those upgrades are nice to have, nice to install but you have to remember that there are a ton of folks who likely don't have them and they're blowing snow just fine. They just make a good machine better. They aren't a necessity.
> 
> .


Yeah I guess I was trying to get a better idea of what it would be worth in it's current state as $325 seemed high.

Still scanning FB Marketplace and Craigslist.

What are peoples thoughts on Hondas, Simplicity, MTD, Craftsman, etc?

There is a Honda HS624 listed for $500 on CL right now (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/minneapolis-honda-snowblower-hs624/7059128121.html). Thoughts?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not the Honda expert so I can't grade the HS624 but I'd rate a Honda higher than a comparable Ariens or Toro and those two above the MTD and Murray machines and their many re-branded faces like Cub, Craftsman, Troy-bilt, ...
I am talking about more recent machines as the 70s-80s craftsman by Noma, Ariens, Toro were tanks. IMHO
The older Cubs were a better quality too.
I'm not sure where to place Husqvarna or Simplicity. Simplicity are well built machines they just don't seem to get the same love as Ariens and Toro. Haven't owned one but they seem to be on that Ariens-Toro level if you read the reviews by owners.
As long as it isn't a strange name, no parts available, no dealers, off shore supplier anything is better than a shovel. The Troys don't get much love and people say to spend more to get an Ariens or Toro but if your cheap, broke or just don't care about having a more durable machine any MTD grade machine will likely serve you well for 10-20 years with some minimal maintenance. I have a 24" Troy I've been working hard for a number of years on a gravel driveway and it's been a great machine for me.

The big difference I see is that I pity the car that runs into my older Ariens, JD, Craftsman (Noma) as the car is likely to have more damage. My troy would likely be totaled along with any MTD or Murray I have. The two PowerShifts are another matter. Their metal thickness is kind of half way between the Old stuff and the less expensive newer guys.


----------



## DanOpi (Jan 15, 2020)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'm not the Honda expert so I can't grade the HS624 but I'd rate a Honda higher than a comparable Ariens or Toro and those two above the MTD and Murray machines and their many re-branded faces like Cub, Craftsman, Troy-bilt, ...
> I am talking about more recent machines as the 70s-80s craftsman by Noma, Ariens, Toro were tanks. IMHO
> The older Cubs were a better quality too.
> I'm not sure where to place Husqvarna or Simplicity. Simplicity are well built machines they just don't seem to get the same love as Ariens and Toro. Haven't owned one but they seem to be on that Ariens-Toro level if you read the reviews by owners.
> ...


Good summary, thank you!

Speaking of Noma I found one around here. 

Hoping to get some feedback on some new blowers that have popped up.

Toro Power Shift 824 - $195 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/d/south-saint-paul-toro-824-snowblower/7059866735.html)
Honda HS624 - $500 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/minneapolis-honda-snowblower-hs624/7059128121.html)
Noma/Spirity 827 - $350 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/d/glencoe-noma-spirit-827-two-stage/7054706341.html)
Simplicity 860E (8 HP 24") - $450 (https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/d/big-lake-simplicity-860e-snowblower/7060038588.html)
Toro 824 - $425 (https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/194728345250184/)

Thanks for all the input/ideas/help! Greatly appreciated.


----------

